# Puppy Guessing Time:0)



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone care to take a guess at how many babies there might be??

We still have a couple of days left before the little ones arrive.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I was trying to count spines and heads-4 munchkins??
If I'm right, do I get one?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If that picture shows the whole picture , I see four also.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Four for my eyes, too! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I see four...definately...but maybe 5-- there is a ghost of a spine right by the light flair that looks like a bubble. I want one too. a little girl please.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I see 5. Boy for me, please.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I say 4 but DH says 5. I'd like a little girl please.

With all of these posts it looks like they're all spoken for!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*5*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm seeing 5, or a really bad xray.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Hmmmm.... I'm guessing five.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

5?
Carole


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I am guessing 4 and I would love a little boy please.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I see four!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Five.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

4! congrats


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the congrats we will know soon and I will be sure to let everyone know what the final count is
I myself see five, but my vet thought four. Who knows maybe she will surprise us and there will be an even six


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Thanks for the congrats we will know soon and I will be sure to let everyone know what the final count is
> I myself see five, but my vet thought four. Who knows maybe she will surprise us and there will be an even six


I see 4 heads but a spine that confuses me. I don't think you have 6 in there. Where's Kimberly? She's the pro at reading these


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd say four too....I do see five bodies, but im having trouble seeing who belongs to which spine LOL...I agree, I think there is an extra spine thrown in  hahaha

I guess we will have to wait and see....


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I see four, but I've been know to be wrong.  Is there an irished pied little girl for me. :biggrin1:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I counted spines and I see 6. But then again, I am no expert!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Five, mavbe six


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I definitely see 4 heads and maybe 5, 4 spines and then again another questionable one..I think one is top of another and hidden underneath in the x-ray. And I am not fussy, I'll take a girl or a boy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! I see 4 but I always like an extra so I will go with 5. Who are the parents?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I see 5 with my glasses ~ 2 without them. :wink:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing *6* happy, healthy puppies! :cheer2:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> I see 5 with my glasses ~ 2 without them. :wink:


:laugh: Maybe I should put on my Memaw glasses, as the kids call them, and look again!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, I'm waiting to see if my glasses are right ~ or if I need new ones....lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Heather-May be a dumb question but how do you know for sure when she's due? I guess she'll exhibit signs that tell you the time is near?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Heather-May be a dumb question but how do you know for sure when she's due? I guess she'll exhibit signs that tell you the time is near?


Ann,
I don't believe in dumb questions
There are a few ways that we know when it is getting close to time, first of course we know the approximate due date, but then when we are hitting close to that due date we start taking the mother to be's temperature regularly. Like with my girl here normal temp is 100.4, usually when she is ready to have her puppies her temp will drop to about 98, I have been taking her temp for the last couple of days and it hasn't changed until today we are at 99.5, so as a rule of thumb, she should have her puppies within the next 24 hours. My girls also start to become very clingy and don't want you to go far out of thier sight. When it is actually time they usually start to pant, get a little nervous acting and then they start to dig their beds up as to get as comfortable as possible during labor.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How exciting!!! Can't wait to hear how many little ones she has. :baby: I hope all goes well for her and she has an easy time.:hug:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Heather,

How excitingly wonderful! I remember the anticipation when our rescued cat's "surprise kittens" were coming. I do hope everything goes smoothly. Thank you so much for sharing this time with us. I can't wait to hear how it went and how many/what type of puppies there are!

Karen


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So, anything yet???


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Puppies! Such an exciting time. I initially counted 5 but I'm not positive. Hugs to Momma for an easy delivery.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I see 5, ooh I cant wait to see this pups, I know they are going to be gorgeous!! Good thoughts for momma and the pups!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Wish Momma a safe delivery...keep us all posted. How exciting, lots of puppies being born lately. I wish one was mine


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

New puppies, how exciting. I say 5 or 6. Little confusing. Can't wait to hear the final count and see puppy pictures. DH will NOT allow me to have another:Cry:
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just checking in to see if there were puppies born yet.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Just checking in to see how the little mama is doing?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Maybe they're too busy to post because Mommy is in labor!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

My guess is 5 puppies. Wishing mommy a quick, safe delivery and healthy pups.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

:bump: 

Any news??


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry to have not been on, but we have been dealing with one if the longest deliveries I have ever dealt with. She started about 9:00 yesterday morning with some contractions and a lot of digging and routing around in her blankets. At about 6:30 pm is when she finally reached the point to start pushing, by 9:30 she still hadn't had the first puppy, so we were just about to load her up to head to the emergency clinic when I was able to start feeling for the head, so we waited a little bit and between her and I we finally got the first on out at 9:57pm which was a little boy, then at about 10:45 a little girl was born and at 11:50 another little girl. It is now 2:10am and We are about to have another one, so got to go, will up date later in the day when I have gotten some rest


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor little Momma...hope you get some much needed rest when her deliveries are over...Momma too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope you both got some rest! How is mommy and babies this morning??? We can't wait to hear how they all are and see some photos.

Congrats!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Is this a first time momma? Poor thing, she must be exhausted! And, you too, especially with the worry on your side! Hope momma and puppies are all right.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh poor baby!

I bet she and you are exhausted. 
Hope to hear good news about the momma and babies.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hoping Momma and babies are all healthy and that you were able to get a few winks of sleep Heather. Thanks for updating.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Congratulations. Hope all is well and you got some rest:grouphug:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Is this a first time momma? Poor thing, she must be exhausted! And, you too, especially with the worry on your side! Hope momma and puppies are all right.


Sheri,
No this is not a first time mom, in fact she is the mother to Cash and Giovanni (two separate litters) This was a rough litter for her though.



juliav said:


> Oh poor baby!
> 
> I bet she and you are exhausted.
> Hope to hear good news about the momma and babies.


We are VERY exhausted.
Well here is the update. After my last post, she still did not have the last baby, so at 3:00 am we headed out to the emergency animal hospital.
They took her in and found that the baby still in her had passed away and they had to do a Cesarean on her to get the little guy out. He was not able to come out as just before entering the canal he turned sideways, and because the sack had broken there was very little chance for survival. 
It is upsetting to go through all that, but in the end at least mom is doing wonderful and enjoying her new little ones and we do have three very nice babies.

So I know that you guys want to see pictures so here they are

First up is the first born: BOY weighing in at 5 7/8 oz









Second born GIRL she looks black and tan, but she is a red brindle, I wish the coloring would show up in the pictures. Weighing in at 5 oz









And last but not least GIRL weighing in at 5 oz 









And the three of them together


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the little fella that didn't make it. The three that did are simply beautiful. Hope mama and babies are doing well.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on your beatiful litter! Glad to hear mama is ok. So, sorry to hear about the one you lost.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather,

I am sorry the little guy didn't make, but the three that you have are just beautiful. I love the brindle girl!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

sorry to read that the delivery was so rough on mama and you, and that you ended up losing a pup...

meanwhile, red brindle? don't mind if i do...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Heather,
I am sorry to hear you lost one, but glad mom and the rest are doing well. I know who the sire was, but who is the mom?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Hi Heather,
> I am sorry to hear you lost one, but glad mom and the rest are doing well. I know who the sire was, but who is the mom?


Thank Kathy, The mom is my Cream girl Oskarka, which is Cash and Giovanni's Mother.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They are beautiful, especially the red brindle. Her color shows up differently on here, you can tell something is unusual. She will be fun to see as she grows. Congratulations on the three puppies, and I'm sorry about the loss of the last little boy. Hope Oskarka is doing ok after her c-section.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your litter and I'm sorry about the one that didn't make it


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on three beautiful puppies and I'm so sorry to hear about the one that didn't make it. :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad to hear mommy is ok but so sorry about the pup that didn't make it. The newborn puppy pics bring tears to my eyes every time! I could never be a breeder as I'd wind up with 101 Havaneses! (Is Havaneses a word?)

Can't wait to watch them grow, they're just precious!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Glad Momma is okay and has 3 beautiful babies. They all have wonderful coloring, I wonder if the first boy is going to be chocolate? Can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Poor little momma and you, but I'm glad it's finally over and there are three gorgeous puppies to enjoy. The boy is mine BTW, thanks.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone I am so glad that it is over too, and now i can just sit and cuddle momma and Hold and love on the babies

All the puppies are red in color, I suspect that the boy when matured will be like a light color red. Right now he looks like a copper penny


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Jan! 

I see four and thank goodness they are still so flexible because that one in the center looks like it his head twisted back over the spine in a very uncomfortable manner.

Good luck! Who are the parents, Heather?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry it was a rough delivery for Oskarka (and you) and I'm saddened by the loss of one boy, but thank goodness the rest are all doing well and mama made it through. I don't know, that second little girl is calling my name.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I know nothing about breeding. I was wondering if this mom will be bred again since she's had quite a few litters and this was a rough one? Or is this pretty common? How many times are most females bred? She sure is a beauty and so are her babies! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Kimberly, There were four puppies, but one had passed away inside and had to be removed by c-section. The remaining three are doing wonderful and are already getting to be little chunks:laugh:
The parents are my girl CH. Oskarka Oskarova z Farmy Zvirat aka Oskarka and CH Liveoaks Rock Your World aka Rocky


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

irishnproud2b said:


> I know nothing about breeding. I was wondering if this mom will be bred again since she's had quite a few litters and this was a rough one? Or is this pretty common? How many times are most females bred? She sure is a beauty and so are her babies! Congratulations!!!!


Kathleen,
Right now we are not making any final decisions or even thinking about if we are going to breed her again. As a breeder I usually do not breed my girls anymore than 3 times, and on a rare occasion I will breed them a fourth time. With her first two litters there were no complications at all, and with this litter things were going the way they should, she had the first three naturally, but things with nature happen that can't be explained and we had complications with the fourth one.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Heather they are beautiful! Hugs to Oskaraka and you over a difficult delivery. I'm sorry about the little guy you both lost.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for answering. I went on your website. What beautiful Havanese! And I did see a better picture there of the mom - she is gorgeous! I just love this breed.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

So sorry for the lose of your little boy. But, glad to hear Mom and the other three puppies are doing well. Can't wait toi watch them grow. Keep the pictures coming.
Snadee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad Mom and 3 pups are doing well, so sorry about the pup you lost. They're colors are beautiful, it will be fun to see what color they end up.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

They're beautiful. Sorry for the loss of the forth pup. A long night for all!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Heather, they are all beautiful pups. love their colors. So sorry about loosing the little male. Glad the three are healthy and thriving. Look forward to seeing more pictures as the grow.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost one of the pups, and glad the Mom is okay after such a long delivery. They are adorable and so tiny...and I "love" their color. It will be fun watching them grow into furballs.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am sorry you lost one but glad Mommy is safe. Is the Daddy a red? What fun colors


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

The three are beautiful; I cannot wait to see how they change. Get lots of rest when you can. Thank you for the pics!
Karen


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Is the Daddy a red? What fun colors


Thanks again everyone. We are really enjoying these little ones, they are all such little :angel:. I have finally got some sleep last night as they only woke me up 3 times, so at least now each night is getting better.

Amanda, yes the daddy is a red brindle. Here is a picture of both the Mom and the Dad.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oooohhh, the dad is a beautiful color! I just especially love unusual colors...and I've seen so few reds!

I'm glad you are able to start getting some sleep, and are having fun, anyway! Can't wait to see more pictures as the puppies grow.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Beautiful parents, no wonder the puppies are so cute.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, the sire's coloring is unbelievable. Who is he? (I apologize if you already posted it somewhere) I've never seen a red sable.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I thought I would let everyone know that we have a puppy cam up. It is not the greatest as the lighting is a little dark, but that will change here in a couple of weeks.

These guys are growing fast if you would like to watch them grow you can watch their puppy web cam at: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/caché-havanese-newest-litter


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Puppy Cam*

Heather - I love your puppy cam! What a great idea. It's a good thing Beau's breeder doesn't have one up or I would spend all day watching!! The puppies are darling..... Congrats


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I checked out the puppy cam and babies were nursing. I will be checking back often to watch these precious little things.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Heather - they're beautiful! I'm sorry one didn't make it.

I'm looking at your puppy cam and OMG - this is addicting! That little girl with the white stripe on her face needs to come here and live with me. Yup, she does. 

Congrats on a beautiful litter. I hope mom is resting well.

I need to create a Twitter account so I can chat on your puppy cam site!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats Heather...they are really adorable and I love the colors. I'm so sorry you lost one and that mommy had a difficult time with the delivery. I'm enjoying the puppy cam!!


----------

